# Plugin Suites for Photoshop - What do you use/like/etc?



## wsgroves (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi guys. Did a search here and didn't find anything related to this so figured I would open up a discussion.

I been looking into getting some plugin suites such as OnOne Suite 7.5 / Nik Collection / Alien Skin etc.

What do you all use? I know some of you are good enough in PS that you do not need a suite to help you out, I just wanted some input.
I realize that its helpful to have more then one suite, as OnOne and Nik do different things.

Thanks


----------



## Harry Muff (Jul 21, 2013)

There are trials for just about all of them.




Skip them and buy the Nik Collection. 8)


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 21, 2013)

It really depends on what you want to do. If there is one specific look then I'll chase it down using just PS, if you just want to play around with a myriad of presets then plugins work great. Also, some plugins have very different algorithms than PS and give quite different speciality results, like Image Trends Fisheye Hemi.

I use:-

Lightroom Enfuse, often
Photomatix Pro, rarely
Image Trends-Fisheye Hemi
Topaz suite, almost exclusively for Denoise 5 for big prints.

If you want a play then the Topaz suite is very cool with thousands of presets and lots of YouTube videos and tutorials.


----------



## iMagic (Jul 21, 2013)

Nik is slick. There is a reason Google bot them.


----------



## drjlo (Jul 22, 2013)

Nik Color Efex and Nik Silver Efex are what I end up using most often.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 22, 2013)

iMagic said:


> Nik is slick. There is a reason Google bot them.



Yes, the reason was Snapseed, they also get to play with and license U-Point.


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 22, 2013)

I will probably pickup Nik at some point. I have OnOne 7.5 which I do like and use.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 22, 2013)

wsgroves said:


> I will probably pickup Nik at some point. I have OnOne 7.5 which I do like and use.



I'd wait a few months if I was you for Nik.


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok I will wait. Its way cheap now though at 149$


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 24, 2013)

I use NIK and onone's 7.5 suite. I highly recommend both. You will use NIK the most.


----------



## sevvo (Sep 6, 2013)

Nik and Topaz are great for LR... Touch-ups and EFX are a breeze.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Sep 7, 2013)

The On One photo suite - especially the latest version of genuine fractals. Nik and Topaz round out the 
suite, but there are tons of others. Try the adobe website for affiliated vendors for photoshop and 
enjoy shopping.,


----------



## axtstern (Sep 12, 2013)

NIK is cool but since Google swallowed them they do not feel like a company that you can ask a question anymore.
Check their homepage and you know what I mean


----------



## Jim K (Sep 12, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> I'd wait a few months if I was you for Nik.



Is there a rumor about an upgrade to Nik or a firesale as Google dumps it? Is the 15% discount still available? 

I was going to add the Nik Suite to Lightroom. A friend uses Nik with Photoshop and his experience and advice is helpful to me.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 12, 2013)

Jim K said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I'd wait a few months if I was you for Nik.
> ...



I was told by a photographer I trust, in person, that the big price change was a foretaste of even bigger changes a few months down the road. He strongly advised a couple of people I was with that were interested in purchasing Nik at the discounted price that they should wait, if they could, "a few months".

I have no insider information about any company, but he seemed pretty confident.


----------

